# Console res higher than 1024x768?



## iamjohn (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi All

So I'm installing FreeBSD on my laptop coming over from various linux versions. Does anyone know if it's possible to setup a console resolution higher than 1024x768? I've set up the VESA options in the kernel which is working ok but I'd prefer the full whack of 1280x800 if possible.

On linux I had to use the nouveau nvidia driver to achieve this.

Thanks

John


----------



## vermaden (Dec 8, 2010)

From what I know its not possible, use X11 instead to achieve 1280x800 resolution.


----------



## iamjohn (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok fair enough, thanks for taking the time to reply. I didn't want to waste time trying to achieve the unachievable.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2010)

It's not unachievable.... Some one just need to have enough time, patience, knowledge and skill to make proper hack


----------



## iamjohn (Dec 8, 2010)

Well that's true.



			
				iamjohn said:
			
		

> I didn't want to waste time trying to achieve the unachievable.



Should read

I didn't want to waste time trying to install something which hasn't been developed yet.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 11, 2011)

I have 8.1 set-up in VirtualBox with the console running at 1600x1200x32.  I also have 8.1 on a Macbook (no vritualization) and it won't do more than 1024x768.  Why is that?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2011)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> I have 8.1 set-up in VirtualBox with the console running at 1600x1200x32.  I also have 8.1 on a Macbook (no vritualization) and it won't do more than 1024x768.  Why is that?



Guessing that's because the Macbook has a real VESA BIOS with limitations, while a VM isn't limited by reality.  Along the same lines, you can use X11 configurations in a VM that don't actually exist, like 1500x1100.


----------

